# Sunglasses



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I was wondering what brand and color of sunglasses eveyone likes ... lets keep it to a pair under $100 ...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I used to own a $150 pair of Costa Del Mar till I lost em one day fishing. Since then I went with a $17 pair of sea strikers but they litterly fell apart after about 3 months. I just picked up a pair of Calctta with the amber lenses for $19. Only had em for a month but so far I like em.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I have two pair of costa del mar's I can't say enough good things about them, one has grey poly lens, and the other has green mirrored glass lens. I use the mirrored ones mostly for fishing and the other pair for everything else. for $100 you may be able to get a pair on ebay. I got a $17 pair of generic basspro shades and they really really :beer: sucked


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've always been a user of budget sunglasses, in the $30.00 range, as long as they were Tortise shell, mirrored, and polarized, brand didn't matter. 

My Ma-in-law gave me a BPS gift card for $100.00 at Christmas and I decided to pop for a pair of Fathoms by Costa Del Mar. Tortise, Green Mirror, polarized, GLASS lenses...$155.00 on sale.

There REALLY is a HUGE difference in fit, contrast, clarity, and of course, quality.

Worth EVERY penny, and now I'm a sunglass 'Ho too, I guess, 'cause there's a pair of Hobies that I have GOT to have...Only $165.00. 

I'd have never popped for high dollar shades before, but I will now, without a second thought.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Imho*

H2O Optics..best pair fer under $75.00


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*$*

Little more like it ... Sure those Costa del Mars are nice but starting at 120 or so ...


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I just looked at ebay costas starting at $89 new and cheaper used.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> Little more like it ... Sure those Costa del Mars are nice but starting at 120 or so ...


I'm telling ya'....go put a pair on and see for yourself. As soon as they hit my face and I looked outside, I couldn't believe it.

You're already willing to spend a hundred... it's not that big of a step to go on and go all the way.

You'll NEVER regret it.

In this case, the hype is 100% TRUE.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

get ur self a pair a sea strikers , they 20-30 bucks n look just like costa del mars, n they last longer


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

if u go with costas a good perk right now is if u buy them, u will get a free stainless steel coffee mug and a subscription to saltwater sportsman, kinda nice bonus, i just got the bug n subscription cause a guy that bought them at our store didnt want the mug, even though it was free, i just dont get ppl sometimes, o well his loss my gain


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I use the Calcutta dark lens and have had them for two seasons now and want to pick up a another pair before the season gets into full swing.. only $20 bucks and well worth it.. If you get the right ones there even polorized which is outstanding.. 

I used to pay $100 - 200 bucks for shades but someone always wanted them more then me or I be hanging over the side of the gunwale and they get knocked off or I drop them on the ground all the time.. Most I loose them before a month into owning them.. So I gave up on shades over $50..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Revo (h2o "P") $159 bucks and worth it. I had a pair of Costa Del Mar's $170 buck but gave them away to my friend Keith (Dont think he takes them off..lol) I didnt like how big they were or that they kinda wrapped around. I ry dont know why I got either because I never wear them on the water at all....I see better without them and only wear them to protect my eyes from the sun while driving.

What about Maui Jims? Dont know the prices but have heard good things about them too.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*$1.00*

Picked up a back up pair at Dollar General several years back, then lost my $59.00 pair.

I have been wearing the $1.00 pair ever since !!!

FW


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I wear Calcuttas with the grey lens. 

Polarized and about $20. 

Yeah, there are better sunglasses out there. 

But I lost three pair of them since January. 

And that's the fourth pair in the last 12 months.

That's why I wear da cheap ones.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Polarized? OF COURSE!!
Warm color similar to a #80 filter.
Good for looking into the water, makes sand bars 'stick out'.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheap shades are better then nothing. But, the only problem is cheap lenses sometimes strain your eyes and cause more damage then good. Plus you really want to block out UV-A and UV-B rays and most 5buck pairs won't. I've had plenty of brands and styles, for me polarized non mirror lenses in gray or amber. I learned all this when justifying to my wife why I "had" to get a set of Costa's two years ago.


----------



## Bigbook (Dec 19, 2004)

*oceanwaves rock*

got the green lenses /really amber color/ cant say enuf they kill the glare and they cut right thru the water . worth the 125 on sale. 
I broke them after 3 yrs and living in the town they are made, jacksonville , i went by to see about a new frame , for 90 $ got a brand new set< lense and frame > if you just need lenses 40 to change them out .:fishing:
ps; dont sit on them they will not like it


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

check out native sunglasses...unbelievable lens in the two sets i own. the other great thing is their warranty...lifetime no matter what happens you send them the smashed/broken/cracked pair and 30 bucks and you get a brand new pair no questions. usually run between $80-$140


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*This is what I rock!*

http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=39211572&memberId=12500226

THese Hobies have the polarization in the lense. NOt coated on only to be wiped off like sea strickers and calcuttas....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...00286&cat4=9920&shop_method=pp&feat=500286-tn


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

MAUI JIMS, hands down the best! esp the titanium ones that just glue to your face. polarized and clear, theyre extreamly lightweight, and wont come off, unless you smack yourself in the face with your rod. yea, theyre a lil more than $100, but once youve tried them, you'll never go back. you'll see the difference between a cheap pair and a quality pair. def worth it.
eugene


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Bite The Bullet And Get A Pair Of Costa's Or Some Maui Jims....it's Worth It And You'll Appreciate It....


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

EugeneChoe said:


> MAUI JIMS, hands down the best! esp the titanium ones that just glue to your face. polarized and clear, theyre extreamly lightweight, and wont come off, unless you smack yourself in the face with your rod. yea, theyre a lil more than $100, but once youve tried them, you'll never go back. you'll see the difference between a cheap pair and a quality pair. def worth it.
> eugene


I've got a pair, but they were a lot more than the $100 limit. I've had the lens cracked (my fault), the bridge snapped (my fault), and the company repaired it both times at no cost (I just paid shipping both ways ($10). This was even after the "1 year warranty", and I do have to say, a real stand up company. Some people like to buy many cheap glasses, I like to spend money on 1 pair of nice ones. It's like kitchen knives, check out Wustof Trident. They are heckuva lot more expensive than Company X, but they have a LIFETIME warranty. Just go back into Chesapeake Knife and Tool of Williams Sonoma and they give you a new one no questions asked. In the long run, it'll save tons of money!!!!


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I've Had A Pair Of M/j's For Eight Years !! My Son Stepped On Them And Broke The Flexable Leg. I Sent Them To M/j And They Fixed Em For Free!!! You've Got To Go To The Shop And Try A Pair On. They Have This Little Picture You Look At With Out Them And Then With Them. You Won't Believe What Your Missing !!!!! I'm Waiting On The X-ray Vision Ones,..:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> I've got a pair, but they were a lot more than the $100 limit. I've had the lens cracked (my fault), the bridge snapped (my fault), and the company repaired it both times at no cost (I just paid shipping both ways ($10). This was even after the "1 year warranty", and I do have to say, a real stand up company. Some people like to buy many cheap glasses, I like to spend money on 1 pair of nice ones. It's like kitchen knives, check out Wustof Trident. They are heckuva lot more expensive than Company X, but they have a LIFETIME warranty. Just go back into Chesapeake Knife and Tool of Williams Sonoma and they give you a new one no questions asked. In the long run, it'll save tons of money!!!!


I actually bent the frames (Flexon titanium) on mine. I've just been wearing them that way. They're still the nicest glasses I've ever worn. So you had good luck w/ sending stuff back to Maui Jim? ABout how long was the turn around?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

notso said:


> I actually bent the frames (Flexon titanium) on mine. I've just been wearing them that way. They're still the nicest glasses I've ever worn. So you had good luck w/ sending stuff back to Maui Jim? ABout how long was the turn around?


Luck has nothing to do with it  Go to their webpage, and they have a sections devoted to "how to send back for repair". I've sent the same glasses in 3 times now, and the turnaround is about 1 week after they receive it (about 2 weeks total). They even called me and told me what was going on with the glasses, then they called me again to let me know they had been shipped back!!!!! It's crazy thinking about spending 250$+ on glasses, but with this company's afterservice, it's worth it!!!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i wear sea strikers...been good to me, can see the fish easily too


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Firespyder*

They do sound like a great pair ... and $50 isn't too painfull ..... can't justify 150-200 on sunglasses ... At least yet


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*NONE, baseball hat*

I actually don't wear sunglasses. Never really liked the feel of them on my face. I do have a pair or polarized glasses from Sam's Club (Field and Stream?) and a pair from a gas station (forgot to bring the others) that I wear if out on a boat. 

When surf fishing, I just wear a baseball cap to kep the sun out of my eyes, never had much problem with glare from the water.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I own two pair of Costa Delmar sunglasses and I love them both. They both have gray lenses and I use them for everything fishing, driving you name it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im hard on equipment...*



surfchunker said:


> They do sound like a great pair ... and $50 isn't too painfull ..... can't justify 150-200 on sunglasses ... At least yet


Something about the glasses...Make sure the polarization is in the glass or lense like the costas or maui jims. (the polarization is in the lense as they are made) In the salt, you are constantly wiping your lenses. If the polarization is put on the lense as a film, it will eventually rub off. THats why you see the discolorization on the sea strikers and calcuttas after a while. (not saying they are bad) I just wouldn't buy them as I use thenm regularly at work and for play.

Also make sure that they protect against all UV rays. Not just one or two. 

And third, Find a proper fitting pair. I like those Hobies because they have a wide berth. (they fit my big a$$ head) THey also cover down to the cheek bones. Many people dont realize how reflective your cheeks are. If your glasses fit snug or close to your cheeks, it will block out more rays and the glare....

Ive also gotten some rally good deals from that site.
I also always check 
www.steepandcheap.com for a new special everyday.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> I actually don't wear sunglasses. Never really liked the feel of them on my face. I do have a pair or polarized glasses from Sam's Club (Field and Stream?) and a pair from a gas station (forgot to bring the others) that I wear if out on a boat.
> 
> When surf fishing, I just wear a baseball cap to kep the sun out of my eyes, never had much problem with glare from the water.



Husky,this is all jmo,but you don't know what you are missing fishing wise without them.. I'm a strong believer in amber lenses,they work super inshore,imo.. You'd be surprised at fish you would not normally see without the polorized lenses.. I'd be lost without them,even when it's a cloudy day they help.. In finding spots,like deep holes or a sutile outsuck or current,rip,colorchange,slick,or even a hole in a bar,polorized sunglasses are a lifesaver,jmho... 
I can't see all that great at a distance,so I buy costa glasses,send them off with presciption,and have them put same polorization back in.. Like I said,I'd be lost without em..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*sunglasses*

they can make a huge difference in what you see and what you don't see .... I learned from experence that the salt spray will coat them fast .... so the coating on the inside makes sence ... finding a pair that feels right would be hard buying online ... might give it a try ... the ones FS gave me a link to looks good and might be worth a try ... Maui Jims are way out of my league $ .... and CDM's pretty much too ... Off to surf the net .....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*thats a whole different world of info I left out...*



Drumdum said:


> Husky,this is all jmo,but you don't know what you are missing fishing wise without them.. I'm a strong believer in amber lenses,they work super inshore,imo.. You'd be surprised at fish you would not normally see without the polorized lenses.. I'd be lost without them,even when it's a cloudy day they help.. In finding spots,like deep holes or a sutile outsuck or current,rip,colorchange,slick,or even a hole in a bar,polorized sunglasses are a lifesaver,jmho...



HEy dude, He's right. I can still remember the first time I rolled out to see water with polarized lenses. Just take a ferry ride sometime and wear them. You see all the underwater shoals, channels....Man, it's unreal what you can see.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I have several pairs of CDM's and I would be lost without em aswell. Once you try out a pair you'll see. I do alot of sight fishing and I can see almost everything with em so good that you can tell what species is swimmin around down there even at significant distances. Also they keep the polarization well as mentioned before cause it's not painted on the outside. My fav color is amber as well.


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

I own 1 pair of Costa Del Mars and 2 pairs of Maui Jims. I will take either pair of the Maui Jims over the Costa Del Mars any day. The quality of the frames of the Maui Jims is way better than the Costas and I'd say the quality of the Maui Jim lenses is slightly better than the Costas.

Whatever you buy, get glass lenses. They don't scratch as easily as polycarbonate lenses.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Don't get polarized Oakleys.I'm on my second pair and the coating on the inside of the lenses are scatching and coming off.I've had a few with regular lenses and never had a problem but the polarized one suck.Granted I don't allways have fresh water to rinse them off before wiping them down but for upwards of 150 clams...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

great, another item I can't afford but want to try...I guess I'll start by using my cheapo polarized glasses and seeing if I see a difference. 


Thanks for the advice...


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> I was wondering what brand and color of sunglasses eveyone likes ... lets keep it to a pair under $100 ...


 What are you useing them for,Fishing or driving or just want to look good at the pool?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

mostly for fishing and driving ... Pretty much set on getting a pair of the Hobies .... right price and sounds like a quality product too ... no Way I would pay $300 for a pair of Maui Jims unless I was a guide or something ... Where I work we get pretty good set of polarized safety glasses that do a decent job and look kewl too ... I will do a side my side and compare ... I've had them almost a year and used them at the beach and driving and not one scratch yet ... they have grey lenses .... and I can get kinda ruff on them too ..... Got a pool at the house so ...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

gucci sunglass with prescription polarized lense.  $500 and worth every penny.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*If your rich*

I'm not spending a Whole paycheck for a pair of sunglasses


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

it was a joke, however i almost bought one.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> . Where I work we get pretty good set of polarized safety glasses that do a decent job and look kewl too ......


POLARIZED!!!????  From the RAILROAD??? 

SC...You gotta give me the rundown on which ones these are...

They give us Skypers(too big), Bandits(too wide in the nose), and Crews 90's (metal frames). The Crews Metal frames are the ones I use at work, but I don't like 'em for fishin'... 

What are they givin' y'all??? Maybe we could work a trade....


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

....and more advice

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11025&highlight=sunglasses
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32152&highlight=sunglasses


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> mostly for fishing and driving ... Pretty much set on getting a pair of the Hobies .... right price and sounds like a quality product too ... no Way I would pay $300 for a pair of Maui Jims unless I was a guide or something ... Where I work we get pretty good set of polarized safety glasses that do a decent job and look kewl too ... I will do a side my side and compare ... I've had them almost a year and used them at the beach and driving and not one scratch yet ... they have grey lenses .... and I can get kinda ruff on them too ..... Got a pool at the house so ...


 For driving the Serengeti Drivers are 2nd to none as far as fishing the Ocean Waves are great. From my understanding the H2Ooptix are made by Serengeti which are from Owens corning optics.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*R R*

I'll have to get them and take a peek ... they are out in the truck ... they're decent but I don't know how they do compared to a good set ... Check back for a pic


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*R R*

Crews ... metal frames .. wrap arounds ... looks like model Z87 probably the ones you have there ... They are just decent ... that was why I was looking for something better ... I have to get the safety Man alone and get a pair ... working in the shop it's harder to get ... I told him the sign out from says Take Safty Home and I needed a pair for weedwackin ...


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Dam it's not about being practical now. I went to the CDM Lore collection and got a pair of Twilight. Come on ya gotta look good. Just gotta a de-vorce and I think I might land a nice tuna with em. Dam I hope a spinner does the job


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you're looking for some namebrand sunglasses at a deep discount and don't mind them being a season old, http://www.sierratradingpost.com/d/4374_Sunglasses.html?cm_re=cat_link-_-og-_-sunglasses
Sierra Trading Post has a great return policy if you order something and you realize that it's not the product you thought it was. They stick a return label in the box for free shipping back.

I usually pick up tortoise shell in any color lens, but they have to be polarized. Polarization takes out that nasty glare from the water.

I don't get mirrored b/c I can't wear them when I'm in uniform. I get tortoise shell b/c I can't have anything looking too "stylish" b/c it would be out of regs too. 

Yeah, CDM's and MJ's might be a great company to deal with should you bend or crack their products, but they can't replace lost sunglasses.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*glanced around*

they do have some pretty good deals


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

stix11 said:


> check out native sunglasses...unbelievable lens in the two sets i own. the other great thing is their warranty...lifetime no matter what happens you send them the smashed/broken/cracked pair and 30 bucks and you get a brand new pair no questions. usually run between $80-$140


My dad has two pair and they rock!! Thinking about getting a pair this season now since you brought them up.. He has replaced his three times already...


----------

